# [software] logiciel video qui bug sauf pour le mpeg (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Alors revdep-rebuild m'a reconstruit ma libarie x264, mplayer marche, j'ai deja recompiler tout mon system (emerge -eav), mais vlc bug:

```
user@silvestre ~ $ wxvlc

VLC media player 0.8.5 Janus

[00000287] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `DIVX'.

VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.

(.:23766): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(.:23766): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(.:23766): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(.:23766): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

[00000263] main playlist: stopping playback

user@silvestre ~ $ 

```

j'ai deja fait emerge -eav vlc

J'ai eu plein de probleme don ce probleme depuis un emerge --sync, puis emerge --update --deep --newuse worldLast edited by alpha_one_x86 on Thu Jan 04, 2007 6:54 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## PabOu

emerge -eav vlc

Ca va être long, mais ca devrait aller mieux après ça.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

j'ai deja essayer

----------

## Bapt

Si tu le lance depuis une console il te dit quoi ? (je pense surtout à mplayer)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

user@silvestre ~ $ mplayer

mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.54: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

user@silvestre ~ $

Depuis peu.

et vlc est un peu + explicite:

```
user@silvestre ~ $ wxvlc

VLC media player 0.8.5 Janus

[00000287] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `DIVX'.

VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.

(.:23766): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(.:23766): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(.:23766): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

(.:23766): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_container_remove: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOLBAR (container) || widget->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed

[00000263] main playlist: stopping playback

user@silvestre ~ $

```

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> user@silvestre ~ $ mplayer 
> 
> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.54: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Salut,

Essaie peut-être un revdep-rebuild si ce n'est déjà fait.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

deja fait.

----------

## Bapt

En ce qui concerne mplayer, le revdep-build n'a pas du être fait car il est linké avec libx264.so.X et qu'il ne le trouve pas (typiquement ce que cherche revdep-build) recompiler donc ton mplayer et tout passera bien.

concernant vlc quels sont tes uses ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

mplayer remarche mais vlc ne marche toujours pas.

emerge -av vlc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.5-r5  USE="X a52 alsa arts bidi cdda directfb dts dvd flac gnutls hal live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl optimisememory png samba sdl skins speex stream theora truetype v4l vcd vlm vorbis wxwindows xinerama xv (-3dfx) -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -cddb -corba -daap -debug -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -httpd -libcaca -lirc -mod -nsplugin -oss -rtsp -seamonkey -shout -svg (-svga) -upnp (-win32codecs) -xml -xosd" 0 kB

----------

## man in the hill

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> user@silvestre ~ $ mplayer
> 
> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.54: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Assure-toi de compiler mplayer avec le use x264  ffmpeg

```
echo "media-video/ffmpeg  x264" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "media-video/mplayer   x264 ffmpeg"  >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Et tu "emerge"  ffmpeg et mplayer .

vlc lit très mal le x264 d'après mon expérience ...

Les uses de mon vlc :

```
cat /etc/portage/package.use | grep vlc

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live
```

@+

----------

## Bapt

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Assure-toi de compiler mplayer avec le use x264  ffmpeg
> 
> ...
> ...

 

En l'occurence son problème ne vient pas de x264 puisque ce que ne reconnait pas vlc c'est le fourcc DIVX.

@alpha : 

Je pense que tu devrais recompiler ffmpeg qui doit avoir le même problème que mplayer, vlc utilise ffmpeg pour la plupart de ces codecs. Si ça ne marche toujours pas, recompile vlc.

PS: vue les problèmes je suis persuadé que tu n'as pas lancé revdep-build.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je vien de faire un "emerge -aev world", toujour les meme probleme sauf que mplayer marche.

J'ai deja tester tout ce que vous m'avez dit don:

revdep-build

----------

## Tuxicomane

4 h pour un emerge -e world ? je veux ton PC !   :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> 4 h pour un emerge -e world ? je veux ton PC !  

 

Je l'avais déjà fait avant, mais j'ai un pc 4 cpu 2Go de ram, raid5. Normal que ca vas vite.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Personne n'a idee, car si un emerge -aev world regle pas le probleme je vois pas comment m'en sortir.

Des que je fait un reboot j'ai:

user@silvestre ~ $ mplayer

mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.54: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

user@silvestre ~ $

et je doit recompiler x264 ou faire rev-dep...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

pour vlc qui sais?

----------

## man in the hill

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Personne n'a idee, car si un emerge -aev world regle pas le probleme je vois pas comment m'en sortir.
> 
> Des que je fait un reboot j'ai:
> 
> user@silvestre ~ $ mplayer
> ...

 

Recompile media-lib/x264 ...

Post :

```
 emerge -pv ffmpeg mplayer 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20061016  USE="a52 aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc dts encode -ieee1394 -imlib (mmx) -network ogg oss sdl -test theora threads truetype -v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1  USE="(-3dfx) -3dnow -3dnowext X aac aalib alsa (-altivec) -amr -arts bidi -bindist -bl cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc dts dv -dvb dvd dvdread -enca encode esd -fbcon -ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 -jack joystick jpeg libcaca -lirc live -livecd -lzo mad -matrox (mmx) -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal opengl oss png (-real) -rtc -samba sdl -speex (sse) (sse2) (-svga) -tga theora truetype -unicode -v4l -v4l2 vorbis (-win32codecs) x264 -xanim -xinerama xv xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="-bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

et  

```

ls /usr/lib64 | grep libx264

libx264.a

libx264.so

libx264.so.54

```

Tu as tjrs la même erreur pour vlc ?

@ +

----------

## Bapt

Je croyais que ton mplayer fonctionnait après recompile ?

C'est pourtant pas sorcier, si ton mplayer trouvait ta libx264.so.54 qui se trouve dans /usr/lib avant ton reboot, il doit toujours fonctionner après le reboot (essaye ldd /usr/bin/mplayer pour voir)

Concernant vlc as tu fait ce que je t'ai demandé ? à savoir recompile de ffmpeg puis vlc ?

EDIT: 

si ton mplayer ne trouve plus sa lib après reboot c'est que ta machine est vérolée..., ce genre de problème est du déjà vue avec un overclock qui était devenu foireux.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Bon en tout cas bug aleatoire qui vire en aleatoire libx264.so.54, pour mplayer tout marche, pour vlc j'ai fait ce que tu as dit recompil de vlc et ffmpeg, mais rien n'y fait. J'ai meme recompiler tout mon system.

----------

## Bapt

Enfin quelque chose qui "vire" en aléatoire, pour moi c'est problème matériel qui se cache derrière.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

non les probleme sous survenu lors d'un emerge --sync qui as tout fait bugger.

Au niveau hardware tout et stable.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Donner moi une piste svp, ou dite moi qu'il y a une solution au -.

EDIT: si quelqu'un savais comment lancer une tache sur ssh pour quelle ne ce ferme pas quand on quitte ssh, ce serai simpa...

----------

## Bapt

Pour te donner une solution il faudrait déjà que tu soit cohérent dans ce que tu dis que tu fait : 

Tu dis : 

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mplayer
> 
> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.54: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

On est plusieurs à te dire de faire un revdep-rebuild, tu dis ensuite que tu l'as déjà fait (ce qui parait peu crédible au vue de l'erreur) je te demande de recompiler mplayer (ce qu'aurait fait revdep-rebuild au passage...) tu dis que ça fonctionne, donc tu n'as pas du faire ton revdep-rebuild !! tu annonces aussi avoir fait un emerge -aev world en moins de 4 heures !!! c'est quand même super fort, mais admettons.

Si tu es de bonne foi (ce que je veux bien croire), c'est donc que tu as un problème hardware car une lib, en l'occurrence libx264.so.54 ça ne disparait pas comme ça !!! si ton mplayer à réussit à se linker avec ta lib et que mplayer a fonctionné, c'est qu'elle est là et fonctionnelle. donc si elle apparaît/disparaît comme elle veut c'est que tu as un problème avec ta machine, ram, disque dur, surchauffe, reboot trop violent pour ton FS, je n'en sais rien.

EDIT : pour ton edit : nohup

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Voir l'edit de mon 1er post.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ça va être vachement facile à comprendre pour ceux qui débarquent dans ce topic...   :Confused: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Enfin quelque chose qui "vire" en aléatoire, pour moi c'est problème matériel qui se cache derrière.

 

Ou un problème d'interface chaise clavier (oo)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je pencherai plutot pour cette solution je doit virer la dependance a chaque fois que je tente d'installer vlc.

----------

## Tuxicomane

Euh mais quelle solution ?

Et quelle dépendance ??   :Confused: 

J'ai l'impression d'avoir raté un truc, c'est bizarre   :Laughing: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Si vous penser que c'est car vlc ete une beta, non car cette version marcher avant. Mais j'ai changer quelque chose peu etre et c'est surtout depuis que j'ai fait cette maudite mise a jour de mon system.... J'espere que mes flag sont bon. j'ai essaye vlc 0.8.6 mais il y a un blem, il me dit recompile avec le flag -fPIC, mais comment faire?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai trouver le use flazg qui fait tout bugger: x264, depuis que je l'ai retirer tout marche.

EDIT: et j'ai tout recompiler.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai trouver le use flazg qui fait tout bugger: x264, depuis que je l'ai retirer tout marche.
> 
> EDIT: et j'ai tout recompiler.

 

Donc si je comprend bien, à chaque que tu ré-emergais vlc et mplayer, tu unmergais x264-svn juste après parce que tu le voulais pas ... Et t'as pas compris que ça venais de là ???? Et tu ne pouvais pas nous le dire aussi ????

EDIT: pour comprendre, lire l'antépénultième post d'alpha_one_x86 ...

----------

## E11

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai trouver le use flazg qui fait tout bugger: x264, depuis que je l'ai retirer tout marche.
> 
> EDIT: et j'ai tout recompiler.

 

Waw ! Me voilà à traduire du "français" en français ! Pire que les traductions made in google   :Confused: 

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> c'est donc que tu as un problème hardware car une lib, en l'occurrence libx264.so.54 ça ne disparait pas comme ça !!!

 

Ben si enfin ! Tu n'as pas entendu parler des nouveaux virus qui se nourrissent exclusivement des lib x264 ?!   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Ça va être vachement facile à comprendre pour ceux qui débarquent dans ce topic... 

 

Ca me rassure...

@geekounet : J'espère que tu comprends mal... car sinon c'est.......... hallucinant !   :Shocked: 

@alpha_one_x86 : 4 cpu sur un seul pc ? tu as un système d'opteron et plusieurs carte mère en réseau ou bien un quadcore de chez intel/amd (càd un double dualcore) qui ne se trouve encore quasiment pas dans le commerce et qui coute une fortune ? 

Et tu arrives à les faire fonctionné parfaitement alors qu'un codec x264 te met ko ?   :Laughing:  Il faudra que tu m'expliques !

----------

